
Show HN: Tldroid – TLDR man pages for Android - hidro
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidroh.tldroid
======
brudgers
Project is open sourced at Github:
[https://github.com/hidroh/tldroid](https://github.com/hidroh/tldroid)

